# Nervousness



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

I wasn't sure where to stick this, so I figured I'd put it here since I'm still technically a student (about 6 credits short of the degree).

First off, I don't know if it's the same everywhere, but I found it was hard as **** finding a job in a kitchen.

Second, now that I've actually found one, I'm nervous as **** starting it today (fry cook btw).

I realize it's all a routine and such, but I guess I'm just nervous as **** because:

a) I tend to downplay my skills/second guess myself.
b) While in school I didn't get a kitchen job, only the kitchen class we had (student restaurant. 2 semesters of line)

*shrug* Well, if it works it works...if not, maybe I should contemplate something new?

p.s. I guess I really was just looking to vent a little of the butterflies heh.


----------



## s398994 (Oct 11, 2006)

Have no fear, you're not alone. I start as a line cook next Monday and I have no experience myself. It's good to be nervous - it means you care. And you'll screw up, don't worry. We all screw up. Just keep getting better. 

Remember, it's not a job if you love it.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

With 27 years experience I can with confidence support & agree with the above sentiment. Good luck to both of you.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Everybody's first kitchen job is both an exciting and nerve wrecking experience. My advice is to watch and learn as much as you can from your Chef/Trainer on your first few days of training. Learn how to do things exactly the way he/she does them and duplicate the results, don't take shortcuts that some of the cooks may take, as shortcuts can compromise the quality of the food.

Stand out as the person that does the things nobody else will. I occasionally do dishes/deep clean even though I would much rather prefer to cook. With a great work ethic you will move your way up at a very good rate.

Do your best, and don't give up!!!


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

I've been cooking in various capacities for almost 50 years (my grandma taught me when I was about 5) 

I just started my second cafe job in as many weeks and it's still nerve wracking. I've been head baker, had my own concession stands, prep/pantry, ... and it was nerve wracking EVERY TIME. 

In my instance I'm pretty much it as far as 'the' cook. I like it like that (maybe I'm just masochistic  ) but believe me the pressure is certainly on when it comes to 'performing'. I'm also certain that we have the same amount of angst.

Trust me and everyone else here though, it's just like opening night jitters. You do get used to the routine and the kitchen and all is good in the universe. 

I guarantee that any notorious chef, Iron Chef, E.C., you name it has had their share of 1st time jitters and screw ups.

BTW you sound like me as far as downplaying your talents. Just take a deep breath* and do what you know. It sounds like you have a head up on a lot of people who are beginning cooks. You'd be amazed at how many people don't know that fry oil is ... um... HOT? :lol: Seriously I have personally SEEN people reach into deep fryers to grab something with their HANDS!!!!!!!!!! 

(*Oh, and don't forget to let it out again! LOL)

Most important part is have fun.

April


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks guys, the first night went really well, picked up alot of it pretty quick.

As for oil burns... my many years at McD's have **** near made me immune to that crap. heh


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Congratulations and enjoy yourself. I've seen some pretty bad oil burns (and I've had a few minor ones in my lifetime), but the danger only really comes when I have to change the oil .


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Blade-
Keep up the good work! It's ok to be nervous- I'd be more concerned with someone who is overconfident. RAS made a great point about being the one who goes above the basic job title- ALWAYS stay busy, even if only finding something to clean. Managers/chefs do notice everything!
Good luck!


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have so many burns and cuts all over me I begin to wonder if people think I self-inflict myself.

Congratz on the first day... keep it up, from day one to the next day to the next day, stay focused


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

At school, I had a guy who was a sautee cook at a local joint and during hospitality class (aka working FOH while paying to do so) people would ALWAYS ask about "the server with all the burns on his hands".


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

all the way up to my elbows. 

I had one really cool looking one that looked like a rocket...

It faded away though.

I've now got a nice variety of burns from under my pinkey to my wrist...we'll see what it turns into..

:crazy: 

Yeah... just have fun

April


----------



## stranger (Oct 21, 2006)

I got hired as a fry cook too. I am very nervous about it as I'm almost done with just my second culinary class at my community college. We're talking like the very basics here. I haven't cooked much at all before I started the classes. I will be starting in training in Nov.

I am glad I found this thread. It just seems like I'm the only one starting literally from scratch.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

I know the feeling man.

I had done some cooking before I attended school, but not much, and nothing restaurant wise (unless you count McD's). After school I hadn't gotten a kitchen job yet, so it was my first. 

The thing I'm working on now is just getting through the shift without my knees/ankles feeling like they're going to shatter (Motrin is my friend...), as well as getting into the routine of closing down (not forgetting the nooks and crannies that get overlooked when cleaning).


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

I understand the line cooks at the Resort I worked at wear full hose all the way up to their neck just about.... Only they won't admit it cuz it's ... well...HOSE!

My feet would hurt so bad and my ankles would swell up almost to my knees until I found these wonders of modern technology. They're absolute **** to put on, like trying to pull a sock shaped rubber band on your feet, but it feels soooo goood at the end of the day. 

It got to a point where I would have to use the handicapped stall on purpose because I couldn't get UP...

Don't know about Motrin, but asprin is my friend (Jose C in the pm......:beer: ) 

On a serious note when I was younger and slinging beer in a "wear high heels" bar (if you know what I mean) I hyperextended my knee. One of my regulars told me that shots (obviously not a LOT of shots, but one or two over a couple of hours) would help. It really DID help and didn't make me the least bit tipsy. Something in the Agave that isn't well known. It also helped me get through an impacted molar before I could get it pulled.

April


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey April- I was in Target the other day and was very surprised to see support socks in the Hosiery department. They advertise them for diabetics, but they had them. 
Blade-
Comfortable shoes might help- there are some chef shoes or memory foam insoles that might work for you. Hope you aren't limping around after work. I find that I shift my weight and change my stance alot when I am standing in one place for long periods of time. (and I have bad vericose veins) I did 5 1/2 hours of meat cutting one day- my feet were killing me! 
If you find other tips- let us know!


----------

